# For anyone who has done hypnobirthing, I have questions!!



## Hanskiz

Hello,

I am planning on doing hypnobirthing for this, my second, baby. I planned a home waterbirth with my first but I had a long and painful OP labour and ended up choosing to transfer for pain relief, then DD got into distress (probably knackered) and I had an EMCS. I'm cool with that but would like to try for a VBAC/HBAC this time round.

ANYWAY, I've got the Natal Hypnotherapy Birth preparation CD and I've just started listening to it. I don't have time yet to do it that regularly but plan to listen to it most days when I go on maternity leave. I'm already feeling pretty confident, but the nagging fear of another massively painful and long labour is still there. Do I just keep listening to the CD and keep my fingers crossed or is there something else I can do???

I can't afford classes, and am already doing antenatal yoga (massively helpful last time in early stages) but I'm worried that hypnobirthing just won't work for me. Can somebody please help! Advice, suggestions, your own birth stories, books to read etc etc.... Any help would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## JD'2

hello

i would highly recommend ina may gaskin guide to natural birth. its brill. i read this and did the natal hypnobirthing. i listened to it at on the birth ball in some yoga pos and somtimes before going to sleep. 

after reading ina mays book i went into labour with no fear as descibed in her book 
the sphincter effect. and fear creates pain. so i always said out loud sort of a mantra i'm gunna be ace at labour. 
i never listened to anbodys scary stories and never read the birth annoucements that said that something had not gone to plan. 
i was not blind to the fact the i might need a hos transfer (which i did after delivery) but i never let it in, if you get me. 

i listened to it during labour and keeped imaganing myself opening up like a flower ( cannot remember if this is of the book or cd) i had the most amazing birth no pain relieve at all and i would have done it again the same day lol. 

sorry if this does not make sense i have just tried to get it all out my head lol. 

any more questions don't hesitate to ask


----------



## nm123

OH and I did the Marie Mongan hypnobirth course. We found it really informative and interesting and I reckon it's given me (and OH actually) a whole lot of confidence in the whole thing. We're aiming for a home waterbirth and can see no reason why we can't achieve this.

I am a little unsure about how to use all of the techniques, but the birth affirmations keep popping up in my head so overall I plan to use them, plus the breathing and just relax through the whole thing (which in essence is the key).

Good luck!


----------



## Hanskiz

Thanks for the replies. I have read the Mongan book and will look into Ina May Gaskin. I think for me, reading around the subject is the most helpful (other than listening to the CD's). I definitely can't afford to do a course so I'll have to make do with what I can. I'm hoping if I choose my music well and get into the zone I'll be fine. I'm totally confident I can do it, but then I was last time too!


----------



## baskinps

I've been trying to find the Ina May CD but can't seem to get a hold of it, either through torrents on Amazon. Where did you find it??

I have ordered the book, as well as the Mongan Method book and another one called Hypnobirthing the Original Method by Michelle LeClaire O'Neill and I am excited to get cracking on them! Sorry I can't be much help but I will be following this thread as well :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

Read LOTS of other birth books that sit well with your natal hypnotherapy. Anything by Ina May or Sheila Kitzinger......Michel Odent...Grantly Dick-Read......surround yourself with positive birth influences. Even if you're not planning a home birth, go along to your local support group and listen to empowering, positive stories and meet other people who trust and believe in birth


----------



## Hanskiz

Thanks so much for all the replies. I'm trying to read as much as I can around the subject but until I go on maternity leave I just haven't got time!!! This baby had better not be early, or I won't have completed my research! :haha:

I'm feeling pretty relaxed at the moment but still have a way to go before I can see myself managing with no pain relief. I've got tools now though, so that is a good start!

Thanks again!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Dh and I are going to hypno birthing classes and have read the marie mongan method and we also have a cd called Rainbow relaxation it is wonderful this is also marie mongan. she has such a good soothing voice.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

We have just learned in class that there is a fear releasing exercise you and dh can do. Both of you write down your top 5 fears. They can be a range of things from your fear of labor to how are we gonna pay for all this. We you are done you both discuss gem together and it make you feel better and supported!


----------

